
M.I.T. Researchers Create Molecular Chips - KeepTalking
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/03/16/mit-researchers-create-molecular-chip/?src=me&ref=technology
======
Xichekolas
I know someone that works in Dr. Berggren's group, and they are indeed doing
some nifty things. She is working on taking electron beam lithography down to
a 5nm feature size (as opposed to 28nm-32nm currently in production flash
memory and microprocessors), and has been successful enough to publish it.

One thing to note is that the group works almost exclusively on process
technology. While my friend can create 5nm features, that is still a couple
steps away from creating a useful circuit at that scale.

